# Laptop VGA to TV RCA (YPbPr)



## prem82 (Mar 5, 2009)

I have a HP laptop & Sony WEGA 27 inch TV. I want to connect my laptop to the TV. I bought a cable with VGA male at one end and component RCA male (3) on the other side. I connected it and was able to get to a point where my TV screen is in pink color and displays something which I m not able to recognize. 

How do I find out if my laptop supports component video?. I checked all the manuals that came with the laptop, but no where its mentioned.

My Laptop has Windows Vista Home premium.

I am sure I miss something here, can anyone help me?


----------

